# Home defense guns



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Warthog+Firearms&FORM=RESTAB

.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Whats the question ?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

There's no question. Just a picture of some nice looking pistols that can be used for self defense. Does there have to be a question for someone to post something on this forum? 

.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no , there doesn't have to be a question , you can also provide commentary , or your research or discussion topic , *we just get cautious of links with no question , description , commentary *

unfortunately spammers use similar posts 

what is your favorite pistol ninny?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Right now I'm looking at the Para Warthhog in .45 ACP or the Doubletap in .45 ACP. Trying to find a dealer that has either in stock is a problem. Seems they are sold as quickly as they hit the dealers shelves.

.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

The silly part is that for home defense a handgun is a very poor choice! A short barreled shotgun is much, much better on so many levels!
Dutch


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The silly part is that for home defense a* handgun* is a very *poor choice*!


It's not a "poor choice" for anyone who knows how to use one.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

ninny said:


> Right now I'm looking at the Para Warthhog in .45 ACP or the Doubletap in .45 ACP. Trying to find a dealer that has either in stock is a problem. Seems they are sold as quickly as they hit the dealers shelves.
> 
> .


I was thinking the same thing and then I ran into an EAA SAR K2 and bought that for my hi cap .45. Very happy with it and the price is right. Only comes with one mag and it took a couple of months to get the number that I wanted directly from EAA.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Wanderer0101 said:


> I was thinking the same thing and then I ran into an *EAA SAR K2* and bought that for my hi cap .45. Very happy with it and the price is right. Only comes with one mag and it took a couple of months to get the number that I wanted directly from EAA.


 
Not familiar with that one. Can you post a link? I'm open for suggestions, not married to the WH or the DT. Just looking for a good concealed carry firearm.

.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Dutch 106 said:


> The silly part is that for home defense a handgun is a very poor choice! A short barreled shotgun is much, much better on so many levels!
> Dutch


Had a short barreled shotgun once, kept it under my pillow but had to get rid of it, kept poking me in the ear.

.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Dutch 106 said:


> The silly part is that for home defense a handgun is a very poor choice! A short barreled shotgun is much, much better on so many levels!
> Dutch


a SBS short barrel shotgun as in less than 18 inch barrel length has several issues
even the 18 or 18.5 inch non AOW has some definite short comings 

while I can agree that it provides a huge amount of fire power 

first what is a AOW any other weapon any shotgun having a barrel length of less than 18 inches is a AOW as defined by NFA rules , while it is only a 5 dollar tax to register it , you do have to register it , this means it can only be purchased from a class3 dealer , and you have to wait months for the paper work to go thru 

now a 18.5 inch shotgun is a great tool , but its short comings start with it's lenght , it will be 27 inches or longer , it will be fairly heavy and harder to carry , and harder to move in close quarters , it also needs 2 hands typically 
it will typically be able to holds a max of 6-7 rounds and reloads one shell at a time 

a shotgun may be a great tool with lots of power , that you could leave bed side but , your home is likely larger than just the bed room. 

I argue that a pistol is the ideal home defense gun , not because of it's power or accuracy but because of it's portability 

my favorite is a Ruger LC9 , why , holds 8 rounds sure thats a compromise , but it is light , thin , short ,and just plain easy to carry , my WI CCL allows me to carry it almost any where while the CCL does not cover SBS or SBR or AOW's or rifles or shotguns.

the shotgun in any form is a great tool , if i had one in my hands or at quick reach when need for one arose i would surely grab it . but the likely hood of me being next to one is slim 

where a carry pistol can and will be with me any were I go , to do chores , run to the store , go for a drive , watch tv , sit on the front porch , make dinner , eat dinner , play with the dogs , put the kids to bed . it lives bedside when it leaves my side , and is back at my side when i get dressed in the morning , and almost no one knows it is there.

is it the power house a 12ga is , no , but the best gun is the one you have when you need it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

If you knock on my door at night , I am answering it with a 2 in Det Special .38 in one hand and a large portable light in the other, we are experiencing home invasions in the general area..All in the area including the culprits I am sure, know that I am a Retired State Trooper, and I even have shooting targets set up in my back yard against the woods....Another Retired Trooper works in the Medical Examiners office and he can find my house should he need to come and transport a body....


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

RonM said:


> If you knock on my door at night , I am answering it with a 2 in Det Special .38 in one hand and a large portable light in the other, we are experiencing home invasions in the general area..All in the area including the culprits I am sure, know that I am a Retired State Trooper, and I even have shooting targets set up in my back yard against the woods....Another Retired Trooper works in the Medical Examiners office and he can find my house should he need to come and transport a body....


 
You knock on my door at night and you'd better have a handful of balloons and a check from Publishers Clearing House in your hand or else I may shoot first and ask questions later. 

.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

ninny said:


> Not familiar with that one. Can you post a link? I'm open for suggestions, not married to the WH or the DT. Just looking for a good concealed carry firearm.
> 
> .


http://www.czfirearms.us/index.php?topic=47715.0

This is about as comprehensive review as I've found. I actually bought mine from Bud's.

It may be a little big for concealed and since it's all steel it's not light but it is certainly a shooter and the weight makes it a real ***** cat with the .45 ACP. Since I carry a five shot, shrouded .357 with a short barrel concealed it's a little hard for me to evaluate the K2 for that use but as a home defense weapon it is excellent.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Ninny
If you are looking for a concealed carry gun, I'd suggest something light, thin and easy to carry.
A gun should be comforting, not comfortable, but sadly, most people stop carrying if it's not comfortable.
If it's for home defense, use whatever you are willing to practice with.
The only bad choice is to not have a gun


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Ninny
> If you are looking for a concealed carry gun, I'd suggest something light, thin and easy to carry.
> A gun should be comforting, not comfortable, but sadly, most people stop carrying if it's not comfortable.
> If it's for home defense, use whatever you are willing to practice with.
> *The only bad choice is to not have a gun*


I absolutely agree with this statement. What I'm looking for now will be strictly for concealed carry. I already have "several" for home defense, probably more than I need, if that's possible. I was looking at the doubletap for a couple of the reasons that you posted. Light and small and comes in .45 ACP, my preferred caliber. It's a little pricey but the problem right now is trying to find a dealer that has one. The Doubletap website doesn't provide a whole lot of info other than "they will be available soon." They had a booth set up at the Houston NRA event but I wasn't able to attend. 
Guess I'll have to keep looking. Right now guns and ammo of just about any caliber are pretty hard to find.

.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Wanderer0101 said:


> http://www.czfirearms.us/index.php?topic=47715.0
> 
> This is about as comprehensive review as I've found. I actually bought mine from Bud's.
> 
> It may be a little big for concealed and since it's all steel it's not light but it is certainly a shooter and the weight makes it a real ***** cat with the .45 ACP. Since I carry a five shot, shrouded .357 with a short barrel concealed it's a little hard for me to evaluate the K2 for that use but as a home defense weapon it is excellent.


Thanks for the link and info Wanderer0101. I'll have to look into that one a little closer. I'm not familiar with them but they seem to be a fairly decent pistol. 

.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

ninny said:


> I absolutely agree with this statement. What I'm looking for now will be strictly for concealed carry. I already have "several" for home defense, probably more than I need, if that's possible. I was looking at the doubletap for a couple of the reasons that you posted. Light and small and comes in .45 ACP, my preferred caliber. It's a little pricey but the problem right now is trying to find a dealer that has one. The Doubletap website doesn't provide a whole lot of info other than "they will be available soon." They had a booth set up at the Houston NRA event but I wasn't able to attend.
> Guess I'll have to keep looking. Right now guns and ammo of just about any caliber are pretty hard to find.
> 
> .


I've shot the XD-s and for my money, that's a sweet little .45
Thin, light and accurate, but like you said, they are a little hard to find at sub-rape prices
Gunbroker has them for around $600 and that might be as good as it gets for a while


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> I've shot the XD-s and for my money, that's a sweet little .45
> Thin, light and accurate, but like you said, they are a little hard to find at sub-rape prices
> Gunbroker has them for around $600 and that might be as good as it gets for a while


Thanks CH.:thumb:. Right now I'm just weighing all my options, which doesn't seem to be that many because of shortage of pistols. I've pretty well prepared myself to be "bent over" for whatever I end up buying. Just the way things are now.

.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

ninny said:


> Thanks CH.:thumb:. Right now I'm just weighing all my options, which doesn't seem to be that many because of shortage of pistols. I've pretty well prepared myself to be "bent over" for whatever I end up buying. Just the way things are now.
> 
> .


Check http://www.gunbroker.com/
Just about anything you want is there to be had...sometimes a good deal, sometimes, not so much


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Check http://www.gunbroker.com/
> Just about anything you want is there to be had...sometimes a good deal, sometimes, not so much


 
Thanks CH, I'm checking it out.

.


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not a "poor choice" for anyone who knows how to use one.


100% agree


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

the problem with ANY longarm is that you wont HAVE it when you need a gun. Instead of running to get the shotgun and returning (10 seconds or so) why dont you just charge the punk (2 seconds) and twist his head off? why is he not shooting, stabbing or clubbing you, 4x per second, with each hand, as you run for your gun? He certainly CAN be that fast. 

You don't answer the door, take out the garbage or the pets, or mow the lawn with shotgun in hand or even on your sling. attacks are usually made by stealth, sudden "crash in" or by subterfuge. All 3 methods mean that only a fast draw with a carried pistol MIGHT be fast enough.

In order to prevent neighbors and friends getting upset, it's best to ccw that gun around the house. I favor a DAO auto in a front pants pocket rig, made of Kydex, with a covered trigger guard. then I can wrassle with kids, or do whatever, with no fear of having an unintentional discharge. Nobody knows of its presnce, except me and my wife.

Google for the DEPT OF JUSTICE website, and search there for the ANNUAL CRIME SURVEY. every year, 2/3rds of all attacks are not made with guns. While there, search for the FBI's. UNIFORM CRIME REPORT, and notice that gunfights average taking place at 10 ft. Civilian gunfight averages are CLOSER than cops's average, too. 

Read Jim Cirillo's book about 280 arrests of armed robbers caught in the act, by the NyC Stakeout Unit. only 40 "made" the cops fire. Even tho they were "cornered", and you, as a smart civilian, will let the punk have an escape route. HAVING the pistol means much more than any real difference in effectiveness vs the shotgun (that you aint got when you need a gun). 

try holding an infant, comforting a young child, using a phone, looking under the bed, opening doors, etc, while also holding a shotgun. The reality of home defense is the same as street defense. The handgun is best, cause it can BE THERE. the odds are that it's 4 to 1 that you'll never need to do more than point it at the guy. Of the remaining 20%, half will flee when you MISS. of the remaining 10%, half will stop at being hit anywhere, by almost any load. Of the remaining 5%, half will be stopped by swiftly placed (chest) 9mm jhp;s. and 1 % will not be stopped by 12 ga blasts (slug or buck). also, you most certainly CAN miss with a shotgun. The pattern is just 3-4" wide, across the room. It's also easier to "jump" you (from dark or concealment) and end up wrassling for control of a longarm than it is to do the same with your more readily protected pistol.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess we see it different.. I won't have to worry about holding a gun and dialing the phone.. I won't rely on the cops for anything more than to come take the body away.. 

You kick in my door, you're a dead man, because I feel that if you are that stupid, then you are ready to take my life... 

I keep a lot more than one gun loaded and easily accessible... .No having to charge them either.. I keep one in the pipe, and I don't mess with safeties.. It's grab and squeeze only... I got no kids.. and my wife knows all guns are loaded and a trigger pull away from going off. We never have friends with kids that visit either, so we have the luxury of being "unsafe"

If I need to fall back, then I'm falling back to a rifle or shotgun. Other wise it's a handgun, both on me, and hidden in drawers around the house.


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

yeah, yeah, like it's going to happen when you are READY, and it will be them kicking in the door. far more likely, they'll be in the house before you know it. perhaps even waiting when you come home. or you'll get jumped in the yard, at the door, etc. There is most likely going to be no "fallling back". you'll win or lose in the first 1.5 seconds, at most. quite often, you have only 3/4 second, which is why the attackers win so often as to KEEP TRYING. 

I personally knew a man who did 113 daylight smash and grab burglaries. In most of the cases, someone was in the home. Not ONCE did he see or hear a gun as he grabbed the TV, microwave, or whatever and flee. When I met him. his skin was green. He'd eaten nothing but coffee in over a month. He was using speedballs, heroin/speed injections add the dope source fenced the stolen goods. He said that a few times, he noticed people running for the bedroom, like they were going to get a gun, but (my assumption, not his words) he could easily have shot them down as they tried to do so.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

credee said:


> yeah, yeah, like it's going to happen when you are READY, and it will be them kicking in the door. far more likely, they'll be in the house before you know it. perhaps even waiting when you come home. or you'll get jumped in the yard, at the door, etc. There is most likely going to be no "fallling back". you'll win or lose in the first 1.5 seconds, at most. quite often, you have only 3/4 second, which is why the attackers win so often as to KEEP TRYING.
> .


This is an intelligent and highly accurate assessment.


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

yep, if a lot of them got instantly drawn down upon, and either shot or sent to prison, there'd be EDITED few home invasions. What makes people think that it will be at night and that they will HAVE the time to run and get a gun? sheesh.


----------

